# Are there any plans to get edna ...



## chalbersma (Jan 16, 2009)

I was thinking about using my desktop to stream music to my overtly small laptop (via xmms) for use anywhere and edna seems like the perfect thing for it.
I was wondering if there is a plan for an edna package to get into the 7.x release ports?
If anyone knows it would be awesome to know.

Because if it's not I would be more than happy to donate my time to getting a port for it going.

Edna : http://edna.sourceforge.net/


----------



## mart (Jan 18, 2009)

chalbersma said:
			
		

> I was thinking about using my desktop to stream music to my overtly small laptop (via xmms) for use anywhere and edna seems like the perfect thing for it.



mpd works incredibly well for this type of thing.  I can access my music from anywhere, perfect gapless, multiple formats, huge selection of interfaces, mature etc.  

Not a real answer to your question, but an alternative perhaps?


----------



## milosz (Jan 18, 2009)

You could also look at jinzora.com


----------



## chalbersma (Jan 18, 2009)

*thx*

Thanks.  I'll take a look into these two solutions and see what's up.


----------

